# Gareth Bale al Real Madrid



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Manca solo l'ufficialità ma *Gareth Bale* è del *Real Madrid*, la conferma arriva dal suo agente:"La trattativa si è concretizzata, ma il Real Madrid prima deve annunciare il nuovo allenatore per poi ufficializzare l'arrivo del giocatore, *ma posso assicurare che Bale è un giocatore del Real Madrid*"


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2013)

ma in spagna non sono pieni di debiti ? 

da una parte neymar e dall'altra bale.....e siamo solo all'8 giugno.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2013)

Beati loro.

Ah... W il fair play finanziario.


----------



## ROQ (8 Giugno 2013)

se lo prendono come terzino non dovranno svendere uno tra marcelo e coentrao?????????


----------



## prebozzio (8 Giugno 2013)

...le banche in Spagna non hanno un soldo, la gente muore di fame...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Giugno 2013)

grandissimo colpo,ma sono molto curioso di vedere dove lo collocherà tatticamente ancelotti nel suo nuovo real


----------



## ROQ (8 Giugno 2013)

lo so come gioca in inghilterra ma è probabile che in spagna uno cosi faccia il "terzino"


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma in spagna non sono pieni di debiti ?
> 
> da una parte neymar e dall'altra bale.....e siamo solo all'8 giugno.



Si ma appunto. Boh. Questi sono pieni di debiti (in teoria) ma spendono comunque.

Solo noi abbiamo il Fair play


----------



## chicagousait (8 Giugno 2013)

Ogni anno escono notizie sulla reale condizione dei bilanci delle due grandi spagnole eppure questi continuano a fare acquisti. E che acquisti


----------



## Tahva (8 Giugno 2013)

No scusate ma noi siamo gli unici ******** che hanno venduto perfino la sala trofei per rientrare nel fairplay finanziario??? Ho letto che qua si parla di 90 milioni di euro o giù di lì, come possono investire una cifra simile se l'anno prossimo dovrebbe entrare in vigore il fairplay?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Appunto, sono pieni di debiti e non si fanno il problema a comprare grandi giocatori e non vendere gli altri per far cassa boh


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2013)

Più passa il tempo e più penso che questo fair play finanziario sia un invenzione comoda ai Galliani e i Moratti per non far mercato e a Platini per fare il finto innovatore....


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2013)

ma dove li trovano tutti quei soldi,...


----------



## Solo (8 Giugno 2013)

Guardate che il Real Madrid per quel che riguarda il FPF ha i conti in ordine.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> se lo prendono come terzino non dovranno svendere uno tra marcelo e coentrao?????????



coentrao è vicinissimo al monaco.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> se lo prendono come terzino non dovranno svendere uno tra marcelo e coentrao?????????



sarebbe sprecatissimo come terzino,bale è un'ala pura.E non credo proprio che il real possa investire 90 milioni circa su di un giocatore per poi metterlo fuori ruolo...


----------



## Tahva (8 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Guardate che il Real Madrid per quel che riguarda il FPF ha i conti in ordine.


Parlano di 90 mln per Bale e 35 per Suarez, quanto utile dovrebbero aver fatto per non andare in rosso con cifre simili?


----------



## Solo (8 Giugno 2013)

Forse sfugge che il Real ha chiuso l'esercizio 2011/2012 con un fatturato di quasi 520 milioni di euro, il Milan è circa alla metà. Il Real ha chiuso con un risultato al lordo delle imposte di +32 milioni di euro (Milan -975 mila euro), ha ridotto l'indebitamento finanziario netto di 45 milioni (ora è a 125 milioni, quello del Milan è a 248) e incrementato il patrimonio netto di 24 milioni (ora è a +275 milioni, il Milan è a - (MENO) 55 milioni).

Sono messi meglio di noi eh...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Giugno 2013)

Ennesima dimostrazione che il fair play finanziario non esiste. E' solo una scusa per quelli che non vogliono o non possono spendere.


----------



## Tahva (8 Giugno 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Forse sfugge che il Real ha chiuso l'esercizio 2011/2012 con un fatturato di quasi 520 milioni di euro, il Milan era circa a 260, la metà. Il Real ha chiuso con un risultato al lordo delle imposte di +32 milioni di euro (Milan -975 mila euro), ha ridotto l'indebitamento finanziario netto di 45 milioni (ora è a 125 milioni, quello del Milan è a 248) e incrementato il patrimonio netto di 24 milioni (ora è a +275 milioni, il Milan è a - (MENO) 55 milioni).
> 
> Sono messi meglio di noi eh...



Si vabbé ma nonostante questi numeri il FPF non ti consente di fare 135 milioni di investimenti di botto (in teoria  ). Visto che hanno un utile di 32 milioni, come fanno a spenderne 135 e a rientrare nel fairplay?


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

E non vendono Cristiano.

Visto [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Ale (8 Giugno 2013)

florentino prestaci marcelo..


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Giugno 2013)

C'è l'avete tutti in mano, il bilancio del real?
È le norme fpf c'è le avete?

Chiedo eh, senza polemica, solo per capire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E non vendono Cristiano.
> 
> Visto [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Giugno 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> C'è l'avete tutti in mano, il bilancio del real?
> È le norme fpf c'è le avete?
> 
> Chiedo eh, senza polemica, solo per capire.


La tua domanda casca a fagiolo: so che il real ha prodotto un fatturato di oltre 500 mln, però non ho i dati sull'ipotetico attivo/passivo. Come sta messo???


----------



## MisterBet (9 Giugno 2013)

Ecco il messaggio di Solo nella pagina precedente che fotografa perfettamente la situazione...Real, Barca, Bayern Monaco...tutte squadre con il bilancio in attivo...



Solo ha scritto:


> Forse sfugge che il Real ha chiuso l'esercizio 2011/2012 con un fatturato di quasi 520 milioni di euro, il Milan è circa alla metà. Il Real ha chiuso con un risultato al lordo delle imposte di +32 milioni di euro (Milan -975 mila euro), ha ridotto l'indebitamento finanziario netto di 45 milioni (ora è a 125 milioni, quello del Milan è a 248) e incrementato il patrimonio netto di 24 milioni (ora è a +275 milioni, il Milan è a - (MENO) 55 milioni).
> 
> Sono messi meglio di noi eh...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Giugno 2013)

ora prenderanno pure un centravanti


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Galliani se la prende con le regole italiane e ha ragione. 
Però il Real, solo di sponsorizzazioni. becca un botto. Ma io, sponsor, preferisco associare la mia immagine a Montolivo/El Shaarawy o Cristiano Ronaldo/ Bale/ Ozil ecc...ecc...?
I grandi giocatori li paghi tanto ma ti fanno fare tanti soldi.

Il Real in termini di merchandising, un altro po' vende quasi quanto la Disney!!


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Non abbiamo manco i soldi per prendere qualche loro scarto, tipo concentrao o Marcelo


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2013)

Questo è il vero colpo dell'estate, altro che Neymar!!!


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo è il vero colpo dell'estate, altro che Neymar!!!



dipende dove lo fanno giocare.
da terzino ne limiti il 50% del potenziale.
per me deve prendere il posto di Ozil


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dipende dove lo fanno giocare.
> da terzino ne limiti il 50% del potenziale.
> per me deve prendere il posto di Ozil



Nella logica del loro 4-2-3-1 io credo proprio farà l'esterno alto, di base. Ma questo è un campione con la C maiuscola! Professionista serio, gran lavoratore. 

Se questi prendono due professionisti come Cavani e Bale sono tanta roba.


----------



## Frikez (9 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



Te dicevi che non potevano coesistere i 2.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Ancelotti non può non vincere la CL l'anno prossimo quando hai ronaldo e Bale in squadra


----------



## Kebabbaro (9 Giugno 2013)

è fatta, Bale da una parte Ronaldo dall'altra e Benzema punta. 
Game over


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nella logica del loro 4-2-3-1 io credo proprio farà l'esterno alto, di base. Ma questo è un campione con la C maiuscola! Professionista serio, gran lavoratore.
> 
> Se questi prendono due professionisti come Cavani e Bale sono tanta roba.



Ronaldo-Ozil-Bale
Cavani
quindi?
Sarebbe l'unica soluzione possibile per loro. Altro modo per far coesistere tutti questi giocatori insieme non ce ne sono.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti non può non vincere la CL l'anno prossimo quando hai ronaldo e Bale in squadra



se non vince la champions con questa squadra si deve solo seppellire dai.
Sarebbe di gran lunga la più forte. Il Bayern e il Barça non possono competere.


----------



## BB7 (9 Giugno 2013)

Al Madrid manca un difensore serio raga... i fenomeni in attacco li hanno sempre avuti ma se poi dietro la fase difensiva fa schifo perdi lo stesso... il Bayern ha una difesa più seria anche se non perfetta. Se c'è una cosa che ci ha insegnato la CL in tutti questi anni è proprio che senza una buona difesa il resto non fa sempre la differenza, è storia.


----------



## sheva90 (9 Giugno 2013)

Acquisto fantastico, dopo Messi e Ronaldo attualmente c'è lui.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Al Madrid manca un difensore serio raga... i fenomeni in attacco li hanno sempre avuti ma se poi dietro la fase difensiva fa schifo perdi lo stesso... il Bayern ha una difesa più seria anche se non perfetta. Se c'è una cosa che ci ha insegnato la CL in tutti questi anni è proprio che senza una buona difesa il resto non fa sempre la differenza, è storia.



La champions l'ha vinta la squadra con la difesa più scarsa delle 4 semifinaliste (però col portiere più forte).


----------



## Morghot (9 Giugno 2013)

Il FAIRPLAY Finanziario


----------



## BB7 (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La champions l'ha vinta la squadra con la difesa più scarsa delle 4 semifinaliste (però col portiere più forte).



Stai scherzando spero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Giugno 2013)

Grandissimo,gradissimo colpo.
Per quanto riguarda la posizione in campo,Bale può benissimo giocare in tutte e tre le posizioni dietro la punta,quindi non vedo problemi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ronaldo-Ozil-Bale
> Cavani
> quindi?
> Sarebbe l'unica soluzione possibile per loro. Altro modo per far coesistere tutti questi giocatori insieme non ce ne sono.
> ...



sopra al Barca sicuramente, ma il Bayern resta sempre più forte...è un gruppo unito e si stanno muovendo ancora sul mercato...prenderanno Lewandowski e un difensore


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando spero.



Ahahah, perché Dante e Boateng sono migliori della coppia difensiva dell'altra finalista (Hummels-Subotic) del Barcellona e del Real Madrid? LOL. Ma hai mai visto giocare Dante? E Badstuber? E Van Buyten? L'unico DECENTE è Boateng che ha iniziato a giocare bene solo da febbraio/marzo. Ha una difesa ridicola il Bayern che, però, ha una FASE DIFENSIVA migliore di tutte le altre squadre al mondo.
Ma quello è un altro discorso.
Varane, Pepe, Ramos e Albiol possono tranquillamente pisc.iare in testa al quartetto di centrali del Bayern. Il solo Varane vale tutta la difesa del Bayern.
Il Barça ha Pique, Puyol, Mascherano, Bartra e volendo pure Song, dimenticato in panchina dal genio dell'allenatore. Decisamente altra roba rispetto a DANTE, Van Buyten e compagnia bella (ad eccezione di bartra che è scarso quasi quanto Dante).


----------



## BB7 (9 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ahahah, perché Dante e Boateng sono migliori della coppia difensiva dell'altra finalista (Hummels-Subotic) del Barcellona e del Real Madrid? LOL. Ma hai mai visto giocare Dante? E Badstuber? E Van Buyten? L'unico DECENTE è Boateng che ha iniziato a giocare bene solo da febbraio/marzo. Ha una difesa ridicola il Bayern che, però, ha una FASE DIFENSIVA migliore di tutte le altre squadre al mondo.
> Ma quello è un altro discorso.
> Varane, Pepe, Ramos e Albiol possono tranquillamente pisc.iare in testa al quartetto di centrali del Bayern. Il solo Varane vale tutta la difesa del Bayern.
> Il Barça ha Pique, Puyol, Mascherano, Bartra e volendo pure Song, dimenticato in panchina dal genio dell'allenatore. Decisamente altra roba rispetto a DANTE, Van Buyten e compagnia bella (ad eccezione di bartra che è scarso quasi quanto Dante).



Pensavo fosse chiaro che per difesa non intendessi i singoli ma proprio il reparto o come lo chiami tu "fase difensiva" però a parte questo comunque i giocatori da te citati si sono dimostrati molto meglio dei SOPRAVALUTATISSIMI mascherano, pique, bartra, ramos eccetera...


----------

